# ELUSIVE C.C. INLAND EMPIRE



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! ELUSIVE! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 7 2009, 08:25 PM~13821056
> *TTT! ELUSIVE!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

WHO FROM THE I.E. IS COMING....AND WHO ELSE WANTS TO SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

whats up Jesse,Sal lets do this :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@May 9 2009, 12:30 AM~13834499
> *whats up Jesse,Sal lets do this :thumbsup:
> *



Whats up man? Hows things going on your end? Hope well. Thanks for the support see u there...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

You Can Count On OHANA Being There! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: ontario classics will definetly be there.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@May 9 2009, 02:47 PM~13838198
> *Whats up man?  Hows things going on your end?  Hope well.  Thanks for the support see u there...
> *


all good bro. c you there


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC_@May 10 2009, 09:02 PM~13848394
> *:thumbsup: ontario classics will definetly be there.
> *



thanks for the support homie


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@May 10 2009, 07:00 PM~13847215
> *You Can Count On OHANA Being There! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for the support c u there...


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

if you guys need a dj let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@May 12 2009, 08:09 AM~13861400
> *if you guys need a dj let me know :biggrin:
> *


THANKS TO THE CLUBS GIVING SUPPORT SO FAR...WHO ELSE IS ROLLING? :biggrin: D.J. WE'LL HAVE TO GET BACK TO YOU, TO MY KNOWLEDGE ONE OF THE MEMBERS WAS GOING TO HOOK UP THE MUSIC


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

can i bring my ford :happysad:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@May 13 2009, 06:12 PM~13878607
> *:0  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

hopefully i will find something to roll in on besides my 74 ford pinto
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

It's gonna be a hot a** day...........
Generations Car Club will be there........
Joe


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@May 14 2009, 04:38 PM~13889201
> *It's gonna be a hot a** day...........
> Generations Car Club will be there........
> Joe
> *


thank for the support guys


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@May 16 2009, 04:10 PM~13907398
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

hey your right about the trophy..ill neva knocc a person who build a lowrider aND JUST WANNA SHOW IT OFF FOR FUN WITH NO DRAMA OVER WHOS THE BEST..GOOD LOOKING OUT EX. CAR CLUB.. YALL DOING A GOOD THANG.. ILL BE THERE WITH THE CAPRICE...


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

GOOD JOB ON LOOKING OUT FOR THE KIDS..BIG SHOT OUT TO THE WHOLE ELUSIVE CAR CLUB..MAN THAT WHAT WE NEED OUT HERE IN THE I.E. ITS NOT ALL ABOUT LA ALL THE TIME THE I.E. LOWRIDES TO..BIG UP HOMIES..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the love and respect.....Lookin forward to meeting....Should be a good day...


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilzuess_@May 18 2009, 08:11 PM~13927860
> *hey your right about the trophy..ill neva knocc a person who build a lowrider aND JUST WANNA SHOW IT OFF FOR FUN WITH NO DRAMA OVER WHOS THE BEST..GOOD LOOKING OUT EX. CAR CLUB.. YALL DOING A GOOD THANG.. ILL BE THERE WITH THE CAPRICE...
> *


Spread the word


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@May 19 2009, 11:56 PM~13943488
> *Spread the word
> *


LA PERLA AZUL GOOD ONE :thumbsup:  

Hope to see it at the show


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 20 2009, 09:15 AM~13945838
> *:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 20 2009, 04:44 PM~13950838
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@May 20 2009, 08:27 PM~13952465
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN....HOW'S THE FAMILY??


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 20 2009, 07:28 PM~13952491
> *WHATS CRACKIN....HOW'S THE FAMILY??
> *


were doing ok how bout ur self ill see uat the meding wensday :nicoderm:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:around: :around:   :420:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@May 21 2009, 08:26 PM~13964087
> *:around:  :around:      :420:
> *


 :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@May 22 2009, 05:43 PM~13973499
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 23 2009, 11:29 AM~13978302
> *:h5:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@May 23 2009, 03:40 PM~13979715
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :twak: :loco:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

COME ON L.A. RIDERS COME OUT TO THE I.E. AND REPRESENT...IM ALWAYS ROLLING OUT TO L.A. FROM THE I.E.....LETS DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 26 2009, 11:15 PM~14010065
> *COME ON L.A. RIDERS COME OUT TO THE I.E. AND REPRESENT...IM ALWAYS ROLLING OUT TO L.A. FROM THE I.E.....LETS DO THIS :biggrin:
> *


im down to show a lil LA style


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@May 27 2009, 07:23 PM~14019448
> *im down to show a lil LA style
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 27 2009, 11:35 PM~14022323
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@May 29 2009, 11:21 AM~14037230
> *:biggrin:
> *


i rekkanize that trunk!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@May 29 2009, 04:41 PM~14040223
> *i rekkanize that trunk!!!
> *


u know it


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@May 29 2009, 10:31 PM~14043406
> *u know it
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

ANY VENDORS COMING...WHO WANTS TO RESERVE SOME SPOTS :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0 can i sell gummy bears?


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 3 2009, 10:30 AM~14082534
> *:0 can i sell gummy bears?
> *


ARE THEY CHEWY... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 3 2009, 09:12 PM~14089087
> *ARE THEY CHEWY... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  no ive had em since the 5th grade so theyre not gummy at all to be honest :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 4 2009, 10:58 AM~14093866
> *  no ive had em since the 5th grade so theyre not gummy at all to be honest  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: AND I WANTED SOME....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 4 2009, 08:52 PM~14099471
> *:banghead: AND I WANTED SOME....
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## happynew31 (Jun 5, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Jun 6 2009, 08:40 PM~14114718
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

being that i went to ontario high in my senior year (freshman - junior year at chino), i'm definately going!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 7 2009, 09:49 AM~14117782
> *being that i went to ontario high in my senior year (freshman - junior year at chino), i'm definately going!!
> *


WHAT YEAR DID YOU GRADUATE HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

Some of our cars........


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

nice pictures boooooogiemannnnn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

We will be having Prize Raffles..Every entry will be eligible for our
Cash Prize Raffles...we will also have a 50/50 raffle...
NO TROPHIES,BUT COOL PRIZES... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks for you're Support and remember
This show will Raise money for the 
Ontario High's A.S.B Club, so come down
And support and let's have a good time.


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

a whats up elusive you know i will be there whats the address,thanks


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Jun 17 2009, 07:16 AM~14215994
> *a whats up elusive you know i will be there whats the address,thanks
> *


Hey what's up brother,the address is 901 W. Francis St. Ontatio CA 91762,with the cross of Palmetto st.
Nearest Major street is Mountain Ave...Looking forward to seeing you there...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@May 12 2009, 08:09 AM~13861400
> *if you guys need a dj let me know :biggrin:
> *


Hey bro we have a DJ coming down for sure but good looking out but please roll thru and check it out and have a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 12 2009, 08:32 AM~14170672
> *We will be having Prize Raffles..Every entry will be eligible for our
> Cash Prize Raffles...we will also have a 50/50 raffle...
> NO TROPHIES,BUT COOL PRIZES... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 12 2009, 09:32 AM~14170672
> *We will be having Prize Raffles..Every entry will be eligible for our
> Cash Prize Raffle...we will also have a 50/50 raffle...
> NO TROPHIES,BUT COOL PRIZES... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: WE'RE HAVING SEVERAL CASH RAFFLES PEOPLE LETS DO THE THING... :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

hey guys im going to try and make it!!!!  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jun 17 2009, 09:24 PM~14224151
> *hey guys im going to try and make it!!!!   :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


I'LL GO PICK YOU UP :biggrin: , IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE YOU CABRON.


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

make sure every one brings there A game, cause im taking lot's of pictures that day.
And ill be posten them on lay it low.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrpaparazzi_@Jun 17 2009, 09:16 PM~14224651
> *make sure every one brings there A game, cause im taking lot's of pictures that day.
> And ill be posten them on lay it low.
> *


Damn Paparazzis they're Everywhere....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 17 2009, 10:55 PM~14224962
> *Damn Paparazzis they're Everywhere....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 19 2009, 11:43 AM~14239626
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 19 2009, 11:51 AM~14239700
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Getting closer 
:wave:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

SONIC ENT. & THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO WILL PROVIDE THE MUSIC FOR THIS SHOW....THANKS FOR THE INVITE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

paparazzi well always be there to get the best pics man, come on now you know this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Jun 19 2009, 03:31 PM~14241576
> *Getting closer
> :wave:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

hey sal im going to need you to hop your car so i can get you some good pics man, and manuel same to you.


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrpaparazzi_@Jun 20 2009, 10:49 PM~14251374
> *hey sal im going to need you to hop your car so i can get you some good pics man, and manuel same to you.
> *


i guess i will be the guy HOPPING those cars :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrpaparazzi_@Jun 20 2009, 11:49 PM~14251374
> *hey sal im going to need you to hop your car so i can get you some good pics man, and manuel same to you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Jun 20 2009, 10:56 PM~14251402
> *i guess i will be the guy HOPPING those cars :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your full of Air Man!!!'
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 21 2009, 12:25 AM~14251518
> *Your full of Air Man!!!'
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 21 2009, 12:25 AM~14251518
> *Your full of Air Man!!!'
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

TTT...who's going to win those cash raffles, and cool prizes??? :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 21 2009, 12:25 AM~14251518
> *Your full of Air Man!!!'
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Jun 23 2009, 09:11 AM~14271866
> *ill be there
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU THEN...


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

a whats up guys,just wondering if the show is gunna be in the school or outside? thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Jun 24 2009, 01:43 PM~14285475
> *a whats up guys,just wondering if the show is gunna be in the school or outside? thanks!!! :biggrin:
> *


Its gonna be it the back parking lot of the school...Cant miss it, Big Lot...
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

What happened to Sal today :dunno: :dunno: No Posts from him :nono: :nono: ???

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 24 2009, 10:29 PM~14290630
> *What happened to Sal today :dunno:  :dunno: No Posts from him :nono:  :nono: ???
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: GOOD TO SEE I WAS BEING MISSED...I CAME HOME AND DID ALOT OF YARD WORK :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 24 2009, 11:25 PM~14291241
> *:biggrin: GOOD TO SEE I WAS BEING MISSED...I CAME HOME AND DID ALOT OF YARD WORK  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i know a guy who cuts grasss with toenail clippers and waters the grass in the rain! :biggrin:

and no you werent missed! :angry:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 25 2009, 12:40 AM~14291974
> *i know a guy who cuts grasss with toenail clippers and waters the grass in the rain! :biggrin:
> 
> and no you werent missed! :angry:
> *


Don't be MEAN Benny, G-sos you can at least
lie to the man and say something Nice.. :uh: :uh: 

:twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 17 2009, 05:23 PM~14221852
> *
> *


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 25 2009, 02:56 PM~14296989
> *Don't be MEAN Benny, G-sos you can at least
> lie to the man and say something Nice.. :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


haha
fines he gots nice hair :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 25 2009, 09:23 PM~14301505
> *haha
> fines he gots nice hair  :happysad:
> *


 :yes: I DO... :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 26 2009, 07:47 AM~14304696
> *:yes: I DO... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

JUST ADDED JERRY FROM ELITE C.C. IS ROLLING THRU AND POSSABLY MORE OF THEIR MEMBERS...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

LETS SEE SO FAR WE GOT

ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.

TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE C.C

GENERATIONS C.C.

OHANA C.C. 

FINE LIFE C.C.

ELITE C.C.

TRAFFIC C.C. 

ANYONE WANTING TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST PLEASE LET ME KNOW..


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gq4life84 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gq4life84_@Jun 26 2009, 05:51 PM~14310174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO KLIQUE C.C. DOES THIS MEAN TO ADD YOU TO THE LIST... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 26 2009, 03:19 PM~14308880
> *LETS SEE SO FAR WE GOT
> 
> ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.
> ...


DONT FORGET TRAFFIC SAL


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 26 2009, 11:45 PM~14312893
> *DONT FORGET TRAFFIC SAL
> *


 :cheesy: THANKS MARK...FIRST ROUND OF TACO'S IS ON ME, WELL YOURS ANYWAYS, YOU HAVE TO MANY MEMBERS AND BOOGIE EATS ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 26 2009, 11:48 PM~14312908
> *:cheesy:  THANKS MARK...FIRST ROUND OF TACO'S IS ON ME, WELL YOURS ANYWAYS, YOU HAVE TO MANY MEMBERS AND BOOGIE EATS ALOT :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 27 2009, 03:13 PM~14315827
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

im all set to take some pics....


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

BIG PARKING LOT :h5:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jun 28 2009, 06:09 PM~14322871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BEAT ME TOO IT...BUT I HAVE A BETTER ONE TO POST :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

LETS SEE SO FAR WE GOT

ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.

TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE C.C

GENERATIONS C.C.

OHANA C.C. 

FINE LIFE C.C.

ELITE C.C.

TRAFFIC C.C. 

TRADITION SO. CAL C.C.

ANYONE WANTING TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST PLEASE LET ME KNOW..


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 29 2009, 02:22 PM~14330788
> *LETS SEE SO FAR WE GOT
> 
> ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.
> ...



add elusive i think theyre going :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jun 29 2009, 07:40 PM~14334155
> *add elusive i think theyre  going    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

LETS SEE SO FAR WE GOT

ELUSIVE C.C. L.A. CHAPTER

ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.

TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE C.C

GENERATIONS C.C.

OHANA C.C. 

FINE LIFE C.C.

ELITE C.C.

TRAFFIC C.C. 

TRADITION SO. CAL C.C.

ANYONE WANTING TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST PLEASE LET ME KNOW..


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 30 2009, 10:51 PM~14347985
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin: almost that time


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

dj mateo will be there for sure with the family :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 2 2009, 09:30 PM~14368169
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

WHO'S COMING FOR THESE CASH RAFFLES AND COOL PRIZES... :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

LETS SEE SO FAR WE GOT

ELUSIVE C.C. L.A. CHAPTER

ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.

TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE C.C

GENERATIONS C.C.

OHANA C.C. 

FINE LIFE C.C.

ELITE C.C.

TRAFFIC C.C. 

TRADITION SO. CAL C.C.

CLASSIFIED S.G.V. C.C.

DOWN SOUTH C.C.


ANYONE WANTING TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST PLEASE LET ME KNOW..

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

We will be having Prize Raffles..Every entry will be eligible for our
Cash Prize Raffles...we will also have a 50/50 raffle...
NO TROPHIES,BUT COOL PRIZES... 

Thanks for you're Support and remember
This show will Raise money for the 
Ontario High's A.S.B Club, so come down
And support and let's have a good time.

This post has been edited by Boogieman: Jun 17 2009, 07:17 PM

--------------------
Cruise Til The Wheels Fall Off!!!!
Then Call AAA.....



Looking for New Members in the I.E.
Down to cruise... Hit us up!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 6 2009, 07:13 PM~14396822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :h5:


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT!!!!!


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 7 2009, 12:08 PM~14403681
> *:biggrin: TTT!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SamuraiKing (Nov 22, 2008)

im there big saL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Jul 8 2009, 12:23 AM~14409487
> *im there big saL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jul 6 2009, 09:12 PM~14398153
> *Calling all hoppers: hop against the stick, go nose to nose, hop against another shop or hop for the kids. Let it be known who you are. Please show respect this is at a high school. Show the community the hardwork, time, money, and dedication it takes to build these cars.  All shops welcome. So bring your E-Z Ups grab your chairs and come kick it with us
> 
> *vendor spaces still open
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Jul 8 2009, 12:23 AM~14409487
> *im there big saL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'LL SEE YOU THERE BRO.. :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

LETS SEE SO FAR WE GOT

ELUSIVE C.C. L.A. CHAPTER

ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.

TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE C.C

GENERATIONS C.C.

OHANA C.C. 

FINE LIFE C.C.

ELITE C.C.

TRAFFIC C.C. 

TRADITION SO. CAL C.C.

CLASSIFIED S.G.V. C.C.

INDIVIDUALS C.C.

GOODTIMES C.C.

TOGETHER C.C. LOS ANGELES 

DOWN SOUTH C.C.

ANYONE WANTING TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST PLEASE LET ME KNOW..


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

im ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@Jul 10 2009, 11:05 AM~14434301
> *im ready  :thumbsup:
> *


I SEEN THE MONTE BRO...LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 10 2009, 06:52 PM~14438671
> *I SEEN THE MONTE  BRO...LOOKING GOOD!!
> *


TTT


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

Let's see, so far we have confirmation from 

ELUSIVE C.C. L.A. CHAPTER

ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.

TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE C.C

GENERATIONS C.C.

OHANA C.C. 

FINE LIFE C.C.

ELITE C.C.

TRAFFIC C.C. 

TRADITION SO. CAL C.C.

CLASSIFIED S.G.V. C.C.

DOWN SOUTH C.C.

INDIVIDUALS C.C.


ANYONE WANTING TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST PLEASE LET ME KNOW..


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

Damn, Its Hot today

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hell yeah


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

hopefully i will be ready got challenged by a ford can you believe that now if it was a baby lincoln it would be a different story.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Jul 12 2009, 07:53 PM~14452306
> *hopefully i will be ready got challenged by a ford can you believe that now if it was a baby lincoln it would be a different story.
> *


BUILT FORD TUFF
:angry:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEYYYY ELUSIVE MEMBERS THANKS FOR MAKING 'THE QUEEN' YOUR MC AT THE CAR SHOW NEXT SUNDAY,SEE ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THERE :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Jul 12 2009, 07:53 PM~14452306
> *hopefully i will be ready got challenged by a ford can you believe that now if it was a baby lincoln it would be a different story.
> *


NOW NOW GUYS PLAY NICE


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 12 2009, 09:11 PM~14453053
> *NOW NOW GUYS PLAY NICE
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jul 12 2009, 10:03 PM~14453563
> *:angry:
> *


KNOCK IT OFF TUFF GUY... :twak: :buttkick: :cheesy:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

be nice


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Jul 12 2009, 10:10 PM~14453647
> *be nice
> *


OK :happysad:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Jul 13 2009, 11:44 AM~14457914
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 12 2009, 10:58 PM~14454067
> *GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Thanks for the Support Brother..


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Good luck on the show fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 11 2009, 08:28 AM~14442186
> *Let's see, so far we have confirmation from
> 
> ELUSIVE C.C. L.A. CHAPTER
> ...


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 13 2009, 04:14 PM~14460871
> *Good luck on the show fellas :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks...
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 13 2009, 04:14 PM~14460871
> *Good luck on the show fellas :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP JOHNNY YOU AIN'T ROLLING THRU...


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 13 2009, 09:08 PM~14464476
> *WHATS UP JOHNNY YOU AIN'T ROLLING THRU...
> *


Sorry bro! We'll be hitting up the Imperials show


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 14 2009, 07:40 AM~14467420
> *Sorry bro! We'll be hitting up the Imperials show
> *


HAVE FUN BRO


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@Jul 14 2009, 12:32 AM~14466291
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Almost here :thumbsup:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

LETS SEE SO FAR WE GOT

ELUSIVE C.C. L.A. CHAPTER

ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.

TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE C.C

GENERATIONS C.C.

OHANA C.C. 

FINE LIFE C.C.

ELITE C.C.

TRAFFIC C.C. 

TRADITION SO. CAL C.C.

CLASSIFIED S.G.V. C.C.

INDIVIDUALS C.C.

GOODTIMES C.C.

TOGETHER C.C. LOS ANGELES 

DOWN SOUTH C.C.

ANYONE WANTING TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST PLEASE LET ME KNOW..


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

sal getting it crackin!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jul 14 2009, 09:28 PM~14477309
> *sal getting it crackin!
> *


WE'RE TRYING BROTHER, THIS IS THE FIRST CAR SHOW FOR ELUSIVE C.C. INLAND EMPIRE AND WANT IT TO BE GOOD. WE'RE ALSO WORKING ON GETTING A FEW PLAQUES OR TROPHYS FOR THE KIDS TO PICK OUT A FEW OF THEIR FAVORITE RIDES..


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 14 2009, 09:39 PM~14477447
> *WE'RE TRYING BROTHER, THIS IS THE FIRST CAR SHOW FOR ELUSIVE C.C. INLAND EMPIRE AND WANT IT TO BE GOOD. WE'RE ALSO WORKING ON GETTING A FEW PLAQUES OR TROPHYS FOR THE KIDS TO PICK OUT A FEW OF THEIR FAVORITE RIDES..
> *


that sounds coo


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

LETS SEE SO FAR WE GOT

ELUSIVE C.C. L.A. CHAPTER

ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.

TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE C.C

GENERATIONS C.C.

OHANA C.C. 

FINE LIFE C.C.

ELITE C.C.

TRAFFIC C.C. 

TRADITION SO. CAL C.C.

CLASSIFIED S.G.V. C.C.

INDIVIDUALS C.C.

GOODTIMES C.C.

TOGETHER C.C. LOS ANGELES 

DOWN SOUTH C.C.

ANYONE WANTING TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST PLEASE LET ME KNOW..


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

up top


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

TROPHY'S JUST ADDED TO SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 16 2009, 03:13 AM~14490280
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## osoboboso (Aug 8, 2007)

*Epic Car Club member Steve Ontiveros was gunned down Sunday, 7/12/09. He is survived by his wife and 5 young children. 

A car wash is being held to help raise funds for his family. Please come out and support the cause this weekend. Saturday & Sunday 7/18 & 7/19 9am-6pm.

At the corner of Azusa & 3rd. in the City of Azusa.*


----------



## osoboboso (Aug 8, 2007)

*Come check it out!! Good Food & Good Music!! *

*DIRECTIONS*
From the 10 freeway, exit Towne, go North
From the 210 freeway, exit Towne, go South


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Few more days


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Jul 17 2009, 11:25 AM~14503648
> *Few more days
> *


 :yes: :yes: IM READY!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 15 2009, 11:38 PM~14489726
> *TROPHY'S JUST ADDED TO SHOW :biggrin:
> *


COOL CANT WAIT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hyna909_@Jul 17 2009, 05:58 PM~14507215
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS TOMMORROW :h5:


----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 17 2009, 06:49 PM~14507552
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

IM READY FOR TOMORROW SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW ELUSIVE C.C :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 18 2009, 10:00 PM~14515083
> *IM READY FOR TOMORROW SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW ELUSIVE C.C :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU BRO FOR THE SUPPORT..SEE YOU IN THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

oh shit those trophys are tight!


----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

See you guys there!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

TTMFT FOR ELUSIVE C.C NICE SHOW OUT THERE WELL ORGANIZED LOOKING FOWARD FOR NEXT YEAR COUNT ON ME FOR THE NEXT ONE WELL DONE!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 19 2009, 01:43 PM~14518351
> *TTMFT FOR ELUSIVE C.C NICE SHOW OUT THERE WELL ORGANIZED LOOKING FOWARD FOR NEXT YEAR COUNT ON ME FOR THE NEXT ONE WELL DONE!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


thank you :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

man the ie is hot but i had a great day 
time for bed


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

Elusive Al And I.E Chaptars Thank All Car Clubs & Solo Riders Who Came Out
Together.c.c
Down South.c.c
Traffie.c.c
Tradition.So Cal.c.c
Ohana.c.c
Generations.c.c
Classies Dream.c.c
Jackl.c.c
Trucha.c.c
Rollerz Only.c,c
Royal Image.c.c
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

Some of the clubs didn't make it thru, seen a couple drive by but kept going...it was probably too hot today


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah 
i coulda made a pizza on the floor


----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

Elusive L.A. And I.E Chapters Thank All Car Clubs & Solo Riders Who Came Out
Together.c.c
Down South.c.c
Traffic.c.c
Tradition.So Cal.c.c
Ohana.c.c
Generations.c.c
Classies Dream.c.c
Jackles.c.c
Trucha.c.c
Rollerz Only.c,c
Royal Image.c.c
Contagious c.c.
:biggrin: :thumbsup:

ADDED ONE FOR YOU JOHNNY :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hyna909_@Jul 19 2009, 04:01 PM~14518765
> *Elusive L.A. And I.E Chapters Thank All Car Clubs & Solo Riders Who Came Out
> Together.c.c
> Down South.c.c
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 19 2009, 04:03 PM~14518774
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOW DID YOU LIKE YOUR NEW PIECE FOR THE COLLECTION.. :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hyna909_@Jul 19 2009, 03:01 PM~14518765
> *Elusive L.A. And I.E Chapters Thank All Car Clubs & Solo Riders Who Came Out
> Together.c.c
> Down South.c.c
> ...


well thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jul 19 2009, 03:43 PM~14518652
> *man the ie is hot but i had a great day
> time for bed
> *


Bedtime at 4:00 pm? :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 19 2009, 04:09 PM~14518814
> *HOW DID YOU LIKE YOUR NEW PIECE FOR THE COLLECTION.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Sal. Looks good.  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 19 2009, 05:03 PM~14519201
> *Thanks Sal. Looks good.    :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: THE KIDS LIKED YOUR CAR... :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

First off i Wanna THANK The Clubs and Solo Riderz that came out to Support Our First I.E. Car Show....I know it meant alot to the kids and the rest of the Elusive Family, i know it was Hotter than hell and we Appreciate you guy coming out and staying as long as you did...Next year will Be BIGGER And Better...Count on it


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Hyna909 (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jul 20 2009, 02:50 AM~14523155
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

Post up some pics!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hey Mr.Paparazzi Where You At???? Where Are The Pictures*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pics :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0 
i took like 5 pics ill post them up let me upload em :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

Did anyone take pics?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

heres the few i took


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hyna909_@Jul 19 2009, 04:22 PM~14518901
> *Bedtime at 4:00 pm?  :roflmao:
> *


hell yeah it is!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> Elusive L.A. And I.E Chapters Thank All Car Clubs & Solo Riders Who Came Out
> Together.c.c
> Down South.c.c
> Traffic.c.c
> ...


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> > Elusive L.A. And I.E Chapters Thank All Car Clubs & Solo Riders Who Came Out
> > Together.c.c
> > Down South.c.c
> > Traffic.c.c
> ...


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

A Reminder to Everyone:
TRUCHA C.C. will be having a Car Show on Saturday August 15th 2009.....
Eagles Lodge 506 - 895 E. 9th St. San Bernardino, Ca
Show Time 10:00 to 4:00 Move in Time 6:00am
Admission $20 Cars - Motorcycles $15 - Bicycles $10


Contact Info:

Jesse (909)873-9023
Marcos (909)240-7012
Jaime (909)518-5521


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Great event Saul and Elusive Car club you guys did a gREAT job , nice spot next year will be bigger! THANKS!......OH YEAH, can't forget to give a big :thumbsup: to Together CC. They rolled in deep in support of the event!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 20 2009, 06:13 PM~14530358
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogieman_@Jul 19 2009, 11:16 PM~14522584
> *First off i Wanna THANK The Clubs and Solo Riderz that came out to Support Our First I.E. Car Show....I know it meant alot to the kids and the rest of the Elusive Family, i know it was Hotter than hell and we Appreciate you guy coming out and staying as long as you did...Next year will Be BIGGER And Better...Count on it
> *


COUNT ON ME FOR NEXT YEAR FO SHO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jul 20 2009, 06:55 PM~14530860
> *Great event Saul and Elusive Car club you guys did a gREAT job , nice spot next year will be bigger! THANKS!......OH YEAH, can't forget to give a big :thumbsup: to Together CC. They rolled in deep in support of the event!
> *


THANKS MIKE, IT WAS NICE SEEING YOU GUYS OUT THERE...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 20 2009, 11:45 PM~14534416
> *COUNT ON ME FOR NEXT YEAR FO SHO!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY BRO WHAT CAR DID YOU ROLE IN WITH...


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 20 2009, 11:48 PM~14534441
> *HEY BRO WHAT CAR DID YOU ROLE IN WITH...
> *


SENTRA AND MY BROTHER WITH THE CADI FROM ROLLERZ. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 20 2009, 11:57 PM~14534499
> *SENTRA AND MY BROTHER WITH THE CADI FROM ROLLERZ. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: DAM THATS RIGHT YOU TOOK A TROPHY...SORRY


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

wheres mr paparzzi and his pics? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

LET'S SEE SOME PIX


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vamps_@Jul 23 2009, 01:07 PM~14561294
> *LET'S SEE SOME PIX
> *


 fo reals!


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

sorry for the wait every one my wife wanted to download them and forgot thank you sal for reminding me.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrpaparazzi_@Jul 26 2009, 09:42 PM~14589648
> *sorry for the wait every one my wife wanted to download them and forgot thank you sal for reminding me.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

ok everyone sorry bout the wait, promise wont happen again.


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

more pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

RIGHT ON MRPAPARAZZI


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

this time it wasnt me it was mrspaparazzi :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrpaparazzi_@Jul 27 2009, 12:43 AM~14590864
> *this time it wasnt me it was mrspaparazzi :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :0
> *


haha


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice pix


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

pictures came out good


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

wat no pics of my car :angry: :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Jul 27 2009, 11:42 PM~14601713
> *wat no pics of my car :angry:  :scrutinize:
> *


  MINE EITHER...OH MY CAR WAS NOT THERE, THANKS TO PEPBOYS


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 27 2009, 11:51 PM~14601775
> *  MINE EITHER...OH MY CAR WAS NOT THERE, THANKS TO PEPBOYS
> *



hahahaha oh shit son thats fucked up and funny.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 27 2009, 11:51 PM~14601775
> *  MINE EITHER...OH MY CAR WAS NOT THERE, THANKS TO PEPBOYS
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats up Sal


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 PM~14601804
> *:wave:  :wave: whats up Sal
> *


WHATS UP MARK HOW WAS SAN DIEGO??


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 27 2009, 11:58 PM~14601811
> *WHATS UP MARK HOW WAS SAN DIEGO??
> *


55$ A CAR BUT IT WAS A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 28 2009, 12:06 AM~14601860
> *55$ A CAR BUT IT WAS A GOOD WEEKEND
> *


 :0 GOOD THING YOU A BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jul 27 2009, 11:55 PM~14601796
> *hahahaha oh shit son thats fucked up and funny.
> *


I KNOW...THEY BETTER HAVE IT DONE BY TOMORROW. :angry:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 28 2009, 12:08 AM~14601873
> *:0 GOOD THING YOU A BALLER :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 28 2009, 12:12 AM~14601896
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


JUST MESSIN... :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 27 2009, 11:51 PM~14601775
> *  MINE EITHER...OH MY CAR WAS NOT THERE, THANKS TO PEPBOYS
> *


That's fucked up... Here's a coupon :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 28 2009, 09:07 AM~14603607
> *That's fucked up... Here's a coupon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 28 2009, 12:09 AM~14601882
> *I KNOW...THEY BETTER HAVE IT DONE BY TOMORROW. :angry:
> *


talk to those 3 big headed foo's


----------



## mrpaparazzi (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 28 2009, 12:51 AM~14601775
> *  MINE EITHER...OH MY CAR WAS NOT THERE, THANKS TO PEPBOYS
> *


dude you know i have pics of your car, i think i have to many already.


----------

